#ubuntu-fridge 2007-04-30
<Burgundavia> nixternal: you around?
<nixternal> yo
<nixternal> Burgundavia: yessir!
<Burgundavia> nixternal: nah, just published it myself
<nixternal> newsletter?
<Burgundavia> ytep
<nixternal> ya, just post it, no need for moderation I don't think
#ubuntu-fridge 2007-05-01
<Rinchen> Re: Matt's fridge story - he's offline for the day so he'll probably fix that in the morning
<Rinchen> if one of you guys wants to approve that after that line is rewritten, +1.
<Rinchen> or if you find anything else that needs to be rewritten, +2 :-)
<robitaille> Rinchen:  I'll take a look at that article tonight
<Rinchen> Thanks.
<mdke> would be nice to get an article on the Dell story too
<mdke> shall we mail the marketing team and ask them to contribute? might be a good chance to get them involved
<Rinchen> At this point, Canonical employees cannot comment on Dell.
<robitaille> hummm...planet.u.c doesn't  seem to update.  On the day where there is probably a bunch of blog entries about Dell-Ubuntu
<mdke> robitaille: yeah, it was disabled. However, now that Canonical has announced the news, it should be reactivated again - I've asked the admins
<robitaille> what?  it was disabled because of the Dell story????
<mdke> yes, unfortunately
<mdke> there was a leak, and it was blocked in a rather heavy handed way, at least that's the impression I got.
<mdke> anyway, now the news is all live so we could write something
<robitaille> I guess the leak was that Canonical employee who blogged about it...I see that his entry is now gone from the site
<mdke> yes, 2 other community members linked to his story and were removed too; seems planet hasn't been updating since then
<mdke> but the news has been public for quite a few hours now, no sure why it hasn't been restored
<robitaille> I find all this a bit disturbing.  it is one thing to control your direct employees...it is something else to remove entries of community members, and block the whole site for hours
<mdke> yes, I agree. There was a bit of an overreaction...
<robitaille> Interestingly my blog entry survived on planet...must be because it was clearled labelled a rumour
<mdke> exactly, yes
<robitaille> I have noticed in recent weeks that  I making the decision on more and more posts of mine to not appear on planet...some sort of self-censorship; even for posts somewhat related to Ubuntu.  I'm starting to think that maybe I should simply remove myself from the planet.
<robitaille> going to a more complete freedom of expression :)
<Rinchen> robitaille, I hope you don't.  I like the fact that you are there.
<robitaille> Rinchen: 90% of my blog posts don't make it on Planet already
<mdke> post more to planet
<mdke> I like your posts and won't read them unless they end up there
<Rinchen> I've noticed but didn't think it was that high a percentage.
<Rinchen> I've had to self-censor myself so now I only use my blog to post about ubuntu in general.  The problem is, some of the stuff I really want to post on, I'm not in a position to comment on. :-)
<robitaille> essentially anything tag "ubuntu" goes to planet, anything else stay on my blog.   Too much non-ubuntu stuff on planet could be seen as spam
<mdke> I think people should post everything on their blog to the planet
<mdke> non-Ubuntu related stuff is interesting too, because the whole people is to find out more about contributors
<mdke> obviously, if people don't want to, that's fine. I'm just saying that I like seeing it
<Rinchen> Me personally, I like to see Ubuntu and related but not anything else except life announcements (e.g. "It's a boy!")
<mdke> how come?
<Rinchen> info overload
<Rinchen> If I like someone's posts in general, I'll add their feed
<Rinchen> otherwise, I like to hear the buzz on a particular topic, in this case, Ubuntu and related
<robitaille> I know that I write 3-4 posts a day on my blog.  if they all to planet, and 20 others members do the same, that's a very busy planet
<mdke> robitaille: nothing compared to planet Gnome
<Rinchen> planet mayhem you mean? ;-)
<robitaille> mdke:  and that's why I don't subscribe to planet Gnome...too busy and not focused enough :)
<mdke> ah, I quite like it
* mdke goes off for the evening
#ubuntu-fridge 2008-04-30
<Hattory> cody-somerville, you work for The Fridge?
<cody-somerville> Yes.
<Hattory> cody-somerville, Can you correct the title of this news? http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/1406
<Hattory> Ubunut->Ubuntu
<cody-somerville> done
<Hattory> cody-somerville, thnks ;)
<Hattory> bye
